# Where can I buy round carbide inserts?



## cbb007 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am looking for some round carbide inserts, about 1/2 inch in diameter - maybe a little bigger but not much, about a 11 to 15 degree side relief, with a hole in the middle.

I want to put an insert on a handle of my choosing.

I found Carbide Depot, but I don't know how to order what I want and there is no way to contact them that I can find.

I expect that I will have to buy a 10 pack, I hope to spend not more than 5 to 7 bucks each.

If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Clay


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2009)

If you find inserts suitable for woo I'd like to know the source also, I have close to 50 .750 round carbide inserts, but they have no relief only 2 degree, great on stainless, but you cant push on them hard enough to cut wood with them, But I know some one makes 4 and 5 inch radius carbide inserts with a 40 to 60 degree relief, I've seen them on the Easy Rougher site,


----------



## Fred (Jan 27, 2009)

Check with the folks ... I have no dealings with them, but a Google search for "round carbide disk cutters" brought them and MANY others to the surface.

http://www.sulekhab2b.com/product/search/carbide-disc-cutter.htm


----------



## leehljp (Jan 27, 2009)

cbb007 said:


> I am looking for some round carbide inserts, about 1/2 inch in diameter - maybe a little bigger but not much, about a 11 to 15 degree side relief, with a hole in the middle.



Don't know about the side relief but here are three from CSUSA that are replacement for different Robert Sorby cutters:

161-3131 Round Cutter for Robert Sorby Midi Multi Tip Hollowing Tool
161-2230 Round Shear Scraper Blade
161-4514 5/8 in Round

The one I want: 
161-4513 5/8 in 4-sided radius ($13)

Just type in the numbers into the search on CSUSA and it will bring them up.

The bad news: $12 - $15 each.

If you don't have CSUSA's catalog, order one. These are all in there.


----------



## KenV (Jan 27, 2009)

Aha --- welcome to the world of trade secrets and volume purchases.  

Jack McDaniels (eliminator) and Bill Hunter (Hunter tools) have both developed tools with the ideal approach for cutting wood with hand tools and sell the replacement cutting parts for about $20 

These are different than the metal lathe production insert carbide tooling used commonly in the machine tool industry.   When someone stumbles across a close item, it will drop the market --  and PSI is great for doing just that ---

It appears to me that both are using standard tooling parts and regrinding/polishing the tooling to better fit the wood application.  It takes volume of 5000 to 50,000 units to get those kinds of services on a cost effective basis from the machine tool industry.  Or if you have a diamond wheel tool grinder and the skills to use it, you can gin up your own.  

Without going there -- purchase of the re-ground parts and making your own shafts and handles tooling can be an effective substitution of your time for paying money.  Or you can find a tool grinder with gear and extra time who will work for a moderate rate of pay to regrind carbide parts for wood working applications.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 27, 2009)

I found a set of new RDMT1204 carbide inserts on eBay for $25 shipped.  For my purposes, these are perfect, and I'm going to use some 29/64" tool steel round for the shaft of the tool.  It took some research to figure out exactly what I wanted, but this page was incredibly useful:
http://www.pgstools.com/servlet/the-template/CarbideInsertIdentification/Page

The inserts I got are 12mm round - which may or may not work for you.  I've never seen the Sorby tools in person, so don't know how the inserts I picked up will compare to them - but with a 15 degree relief angle, it should cut pretty well.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 31, 2009)

You may want to try www.hemlytool.com they sell carbide inserts and other machine shop tooling. You will need to know the insert type and style to do a search.
I have not purchased from them in awhile but they have always had fair prices.


----------



## cbb007 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Thank you!*

A big thanks to all who replied.

I thought I had searched the entire internet (almost), but it seems I missed a few places.

Thanks again,
Clay


----------

